

Blog post about motivation among programmers - guillemch
http://mussol.org/2015/03/15/about-motivation/

======
samuell
For me, I typically can get over most motivation crises if I just manage to
get started making steady progress. Then, typically the most boring pieces
will be rather soon overcome, but it also happens quite often that as soon as
I have gotten into that boring task a bit, I start to realize that it isn't
that boring at all, but rather might have a lot of things that I can learn
from etc.

So, to me it seems the main challenge is to be able to make steady progress
with or without motivation!

So, how to do that? Well, I'm sure different people have different stories,
but to me, the one single thing that immediately made this possible, was to
carefully implement the technique described in "Pomodoro Technique
Illustrated", by fellow Swede Staffan Nöteberg [1].

The book isn't that long, and you probably could get the gist of the idea
elsewhere on the net, but to me this was so "game-changing" :) ... that I
don't regret buying the book for a second.

[1] [https://pragprog.com/book/snfocus/pomodoro-technique-
illustr...](https://pragprog.com/book/snfocus/pomodoro-technique-illustrated)

------
guillemch
I wrote a short-ish blog post about motivation. Is that the case for you as
well that you suffer from motivational peaks in your work? What do you do
about it?

